# 911! L4 male Bleph is down!



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey guys. 911.

One of my new B. mendica is at the bottom of his cup.

He ate well yesterday. No idea what's going on. Perhaps related to the two day jouney to us... or perhaps bad care on my part.

Ive been keeping them in 32oz cups w mesh lids. Light spritz when they arrived, once more this morning. Ate BSFL segments last night.

IR emmiters (60W) 5 or 6 in away. Digital thermometer reads mid 85ish F.

Any suggestions greatly valued!

TIA!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh no! Is he still alive? You shouldn't spray Blephs... maybe that is the problem? What is the RH? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe hey? Panterras caresheet says at least 30% with one spritz a day for them to drink. RH is right around 30. Maybe a bit lower, as the humidifier needs refill.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

RH is perfect. I don't spray mine- they get all of their water from their prey. Don't keep this sp. humid, they like it dry. Can I see a pic of him? What did the BSFL eat last?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Gongys seem fine, as does the lady bleph.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Gongys seem fine, as does the lady bleph.


Ok. Keep an eye on them just in case. Have you tried honey?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Ill need to prep a photo.

I have no idea what the BSFL ate. They came from an ON company called The Worm Lady.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes, i tried honey water. He moves once in a while.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

He's in 94F now.

Maybe I screwed up. The IRs were washing across the cups.  Now they're washing down.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

He doesn't look too good, I'm sorry! Don't heat him up too much too fast!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Okay cool TY. SO I shouldnt mist them once a day like the care sheets say?

All the others that took BSFL bits are fine.

So same with the gongys? Never mist them? It does get lower than 30s in here when it's cold out and the furnace runs hard.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

I mist my gongys once a day, but not the blephs. 30c or 30f?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

30%    30°F is a bit on the cold side. LoL.

30°C is likely pretty safe, but lower end.

In ON we often use Fahrenheit for temps.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

My digitals say 92°F at the lid he's resting on.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> 30%    30°F is a bit on the cold side. LoL.
> 
> 30°C is likely pretty safe, but lower end.
> 
> In ON we often use Fahrenheit for temps.


Oh, ok! Lol   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> My digitals say 92°F at the lid he's resting on.


That's a bit warm while he's sick. try like 85f?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Okay. Ill pull him back a couple inches.

Again, thank you so very much @MantisGirl13 for your support. ❤


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Okay. Ill pull him back a couple inches.
> 
> Again, thank you so very much for your support. ❤


Ok, good. You are welcome! I am glad I can help!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I mist my gongys once a day, but not the blephs. 30c or 30f?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


How humid is the room you keep your gongys in? The ambient humidity?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

RH is around 45%-60%

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2019)

I just read this today. how is the guy doing now? Did he drink a bit honey?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 1, 2019)

When I nudge him, he flails his arms lift his head. That's about it. I'm not holding out any hope, but I will offer water and honey water again if you still moving.

There must have been something wrong with him from the shipping. His sister and the violins are being kept in pretty much the same way, and are all doing okay. I am stumped, but will continue to care for him until he expires.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> When I nudge him, he flails his arms lift his head. That's about it. I'm not holding out any hope, but I will offer water and honey water again if you still moving.
> 
> There must have been something wrong with him from the shipping. His sister and the violins are being kept in pretty much the same way, and are all doing okay. I am stumped, but will continue to care for him until he expires.


I am sorry, but it doesn't sound like he's gonna make it.   Maybe he got jostled too much in shipping. I'd give the healthy bleph and violins some honey-water to strengthen them some more after their journey and to help them fight off any diseases that they may be prone to. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 1, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I am sorry, but it doesn't sound like he's gonna make it.   Maybe he got jostled too much in shipping.


Yeh. Entirely possible. Poor kid.



MantisGirl13 said:


> I'd give the healthy bleph and violins some honey-water to strengthen them some more after their journey and to help them fight off any diseases that they may be prone to.


There's a good plan. Water is super good. Think waxworms are too watery and fatty for them?

Hope it's okay to feed orchids waxworms, cos they each took smallish ones. I fed on the fiber cover and one waxworm hooked into the material and pulled her along for a bit. I intervened. Waxworms have great traction!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> There's a good plan. Water is super good.


Wait. That came out wrong. As i wrote that, I was caught up with the overwhelming thought of how the dry air in this house might feel under those IRs. So I was distracted typing. LoL.

They really do look good though. The truncatas too. They all look good and healthy.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm glad everybody else is healthy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 3, 2019)

Sooo cautiously optimistic about my male bleph. Can you tell which one of these two he is? Remember, at one point, he was so done that hed just flop on his side, not moving for a while.






He's still pooping and that has to be a good sign.

He even lapped up a bit of honey water. Waxworm guts got his attention and he stuck his face into it, but I couldnt actually call it a feed. He took just a few laps at it. I could see strings as I pulled it away and know he got a teeny bit in. 

His name will be Lazarus.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 3, 2019)

That's awesome! It's a miracle! No, I can't tell which one he is, but they both look great! Lazarus is the perfect name. You are doing a great job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 3, 2019)

Up and down, @MantisGirl13. While hes still perched, hes not as responsive as he was last night. I'll offer honey water again and continue to keep him warm.  We'll see, and have Faith. 

In other news, my seller mentioned the gongys are due to molt. My observation of their behaviour agrees. So ive been placing droplets of water along the upper edges of their mesh to let em drink. 

This morning I went to do the same and popped of the lid. I was shocked to see a mantis drop. But it dropped ever so slowly, as if floating. IT WAS EXUVIAE!

Our male gongy molted succesfully to L6! Im so excited.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 3, 2019)

Alright, well, continue to take care not him, and of course, have faith!

Congrats on the molt! I love it when I discovered a dishonored mantis. I am currently sitting and watching my subadult female spiny getting ready for her adult molt! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 3, 2019)

Lazarus has expired. Well, I gave it a shot. He went from crash, to rebound, and back to crash I guess. His girl bleph is looking good.

Ill try for another male thistle soon.


----------



## Jaywo (Feb 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Lazarus has expired. Well, I gave it a shot. He went from crash, to rebound, and back to crash I guess. His girl bleph is looking good.
> 
> Ill try for another male thistle soon.


I'm sorry to hear about Larz.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Larz.


Well, thankie.

I got excited when he started coming around. I noticed he had most difficulty with his rear legs. I think this is common with sick mantises because ive observed it before, and I've read others say this too. But as the evening went on, he started pulling them up higher, and moving them. Of course I thought he'd pull through. 

Little bugger ran out of steam I guess. What a tough little species. They're so solid! I'll definitely grab another male somewhere for the yet-unnamed gal.

I have so many unnamed nymphs. She's BM1. LoL.

But thanks.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 4, 2019)

Too bad lazarus died in the end.....  I hope you can find a another male.

Gratz on the molt


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Too bad lazarus died in the end.....  I hope you can find a another male.


Thank you, sister. Seems we're both a bit disappointed lately. But yes, a male has already been tentatively offered down the road. 



Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molt


Thanks! Molts are a regular occurrence around here lately.


----------



## Jaywo (Feb 4, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Well, thankie.
> 
> I got excited when he started coming around. I noticed he had most difficulty with his rear legs. I think this is common with sick mantises because ive observed it before, and I've read others say this too. But as the evening went on, he started pulling them up higher, and moving them. Of course I thought he'd pull through.
> 
> ...


I'm raising two males at the moment so maybe we can connect when we get some adults. Lost my former to a bad molt. I think I'll get these two into adulthood. Came from really good breeding stock with separate bloodlines.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I'm raising two males at the moment so maybe we can connect when we get some adults. Lost my former to a bad molt. I think I'll get these two into adulthood. Came from really good breeding stock with separate bloodlines.


Thanks yeah. I definitely want to keep thistles long term.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sorry about Laz.    

- MantisGirl13


----------

